# Cockatiel looks skinny



## TheBudgies

Can somebody post a picture of a normal healthy cockatiel please my cockatiel looks very skinny and has a thin neck and small neck it dosent look normal i didnt really notice it when i got him are cockatiels supposed to look like that and he eats lots a day seeds,pellets and fruit and veg:budgie:


----------



## eduardo

*Brandon,
why don't you post a picture of your cockatiel? Then we might be able to tell if he is too skinny. 
Every bird is different though, my male is smaller and "skinnier" than my female, for example. And that is normal for him. His poops are even tiny compared to hers.
If your bird is eating a good amount of seed, pellets, and veggies, and is pooping normal-looking poops, then he should be fine. *


----------



## TheBudgies

Lol my mam even asked me one day is he getting skinny and it wouldnt be easy to get a picture of him he would run around the cage


----------



## FaeryBee

*Brandon,

When you took your cockatiel to the vet, did the vet weigh it at that time? 
Was there any indication the vet thought your bird was underweight?
Do you know what the "average" weight is for a cockatiel-- have you done any resarch on the matter to find out?
Have you very gently felt your bird's keelbone? Does it feel sharp? If so then he may be underweight.

From what I've read, between 78 and 125 grams is a normal, healthy weight range for most cockatiels while some cockatiel mutations, like lutinos, should weigh between 78 and 90 grams.

Do you have a digital scale where you can weigh your bird every two or three days?

Here is a link that has information which should be helpful to you:

Welcome to Cockatiel.com - Your Complete Cockatiel Source

Additionally, here is the link to the Talk Cockatiels Forum
Talk Cockatiels Forums

If you have problems with your log-in on that site, eduardo should be able to tell you how to contact one of the administrators or moderators on that forum. *


----------



## Spiritbird

I bet you can get a photo. Is this bird in the cage all day?


----------



## aluz

Brandon, I remember you saying after a day or two of having your cockatiel that he was pooping whole seeds. I said that it was possible your cockatiel had some sort of digestive problem, as that was not normal and the food should all be properly digested so that he would get the proper nourishment.
I also said to take him to the vet for testing and to have this problem addressed, because if this were to continue, your pet would run the risk of slowly starving... If the keel bone is too pronounced then indeed your cockatiel is too skinny and would need to be on a special diet in order to gain weight. 
Not to mention, he would also need treatment to cure the digestion problem, if there really is one.


----------



## Budget baby

Brandon the best time to get a picture of him perhaps would be just before he is ready to go to sleep and sort of dozing.:budgie:


----------



## TheBudgies

Thanks i signed up for the forumn and i still didnt get activated i researched and i found that they shouldnt only be eating seed and veg they should have pellets too so i bought him cockatiel pellets the beaphar one when i was in the pet shop the cockatiel looked the same weight as mine so maybe because his chest feathers are a little out of place because he fell into the cooking oil probably made him look skinny

Hes still getting used to his new home i let him out in the morning and then he goes in his cage later to have something to eat then he comes back out after eating and then goes back in for bedtime hes out of the cage everyday

Hes ok i just thought he looked skinny because of the oil the made his chest feathere go out of place the oil still didnt come all out and i got him some pellete today beaphar and the seed in his poop went away later that day


----------



## milipidi

The best way to check your tiel is either to weigh him or feel the keel bone as previously recommended. Feathers can be deceiving and you may not notice any weight loss until it is more pronounced.

You were obviously concerned enough to post the question and I think that is noteworthy. If he is out of the cage then you should have no problem getting photo when he is resting. As the saying goes, a pic is worth a thousand words.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


TheBudgies said:



Thanks i signed up for the forumn and i still didnt get activated

Click to expand...

Dee -- Would you please get the name or names of the Talk Cockatiels administrators? (other than Yungster)

Brandon -- what user ID did you use when you tried to register for Talk Cockatiels?*


----------



## TheBudgies

When hes out of the cage if i go close to him he will fly away hes afraid of my ipad he attacked it before and was ripping the case with his beak lol he out up both his wings which means back off lol and he screamed at it

Brandon2k14


----------



## eduardo

*Sorry guys for not responding sooner, I was tied up with some things this afternoon.
I don't know who the moderators on Talk Cockatiels are, unfortunately. I hope you get some kind of answer, Brandon. :S*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


eduardo said:



Sorry guys for not responding sooner, I was tied up with some things this afternoon.
I don't know who the moderators on Talk Cockatiels are, unfortunately. I hope you get some kind of answer, Brandon. :S

Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply, Dee.

Brandon,
I've sent a Private Message to an Administrator and hopefully we'll have your User ID Brandon2k14 on Talk Cockatiels activated soon. *


----------



## Budget baby

Brandon we would love to see a picture of your baby regardless if he is skinny or not, as you know all of us here love birds of any sort and pictures make it even better because when you talk about him we can sort of mentally see him as well. Please post one soon even if it is from a distance so he doesn't get angry with you LOL.


----------



## TheBudgies

I already posted lots of pictures of him when i got him


----------



## FaeryBee

*Brandon,

Your Brandon2k14 User ID on Talk Cocktiels has now been activated.

You should now be able to log in on the TALK COCKATIELS Forum with no problem. 

*


----------



## Spiritbird

Brandon we need the photos to be recent, like today, to see if there are any changes. How can we help if we cannot see? How much does he weigh now and how much did he weigh when you got him? We also need more information to help you not just your description of what you are seeing. Thanks


----------



## TheBudgies

Its ok i thought he was getting skinnier i never had a cockatiel before i thought they were a bit fatter thats all i didnt know they were slimmer

Goodbye everyone and thanks faerybee for getting my account activated


----------



## Jonah

TheBudgies said:


> Goodbye everyone and thanks faerybee for getting my account activated


You are still welcome to hang out here Brandon, lot of tiel owner's here too...


----------



## FaeryBee

*


TheBudgies said:



thanks faerybee for getting my account activated

Click to expand...

You're welcome, Brandon!

*


----------

